# Bird wrasse always looks dead or dying



## Mike

Seemingly 9 times out of 10 I will find our new bird wrasse (added 3/1/2009) laying on his side on the bottom of the tank. If it weren't for his eyes darting around he could easily be mistaken for dead. Sure enough, a moment later he'll launch off the bottom and dart around the tank, only to fall back to that same "time to extract me with a net" position. I've done some reading and it seems this is just what these fish do, but it certainly wasn't doing it at the store! Sometimes it arches its elongated body at the bottom and looks as if it is striking a pose of some kind. An interesting looking addition and a nice blue/green color, but I already have a puffer fish who spends most of his time laying on the sand bed and a golden dottyback that spends most of its time in a cave. I need some fish that swim already!  

Does anyone else keep a bird wrasse? What has your experience with it been like?


----------



## onefish2fish

i dont and have not kept this wrasse but im wondering if the puffer abuses him?


----------



## Mike

Doesn't appear so. The wrasse almost seems to be seeking out the puffer, or at least the puffer's favorite part of the tank... of all the places in the tank the wrasse could lay, it likes to lay in the same corner as the puffer, sometimes even touching him. It's all well and cute until somebody's missing a face. :|


----------



## onefish2fish

hmm. if thats not the issue im stumped assuming all params are good in order.

you would think that, esp. with him going by the puffer they are fighting over territory but im not sure. sorry i cant be of much assistance. 

when are you going to re-home them and graduate to a reef tank? :wink: lol


----------



## Mike

Thanks, but I'm not sure there even is an issue - I think it's just what these fish do. I previously had a dragon wrasse that spent most of it's time beneath the sand on its side. I figure this guy is doing the same, just above the sand bed.

I would love to have a reef tank again. We were actually considering a nano and may go for it, though I'm not sure that would quite scratch the itch. Unfortunately now is not a good time to consider anything larger. Someday!


----------



## Kellsindell

This is very common for all wrasses. They are very active fish, but when they are resting (normally at night) they are very inactive. Some, like ths six line, are always out , but sleep and look dead, but other like to burrow in the sand and they will dissapear to morning. I've heard rumor that the 6line creates a coccoon around itself and sleeps in that... they are very interesting and unique creatures, but again it's common for this species.


----------



## Mike

Thank you for the info, Kellsindell. I hope to post pics of my new wrasse soon.


----------



## Pasfur

I agree with everything stated. Also, it seems that the Green Bird Wrasse has a similar nature to the Blue Hippo Tang. Which is to say that it takes a couple of months to acclimate to a new environment. I think with time, you will see your new fish is a "fish that swims." 

By the way, I assume your Green Bird Wrasse is green in color. Which makes it a Male. Females are a dull brown.


----------



## Mike

Thanks, Pasfur. Mine is blue/green. I had read that males are blue/green and females are dull brown. I also read that these fish are capable of changing their own sex. :shock:


----------



## Pasfur

How is it doing?


----------



## Mike

He's fine, thanks for asking. He was never not fine - I didn't mean to suggest otherwise in this thread. I just thought his behavior was so curious and wanted to share it with you guys.


----------

